
Age bias against startup founders is rampant by age 36 - laurex
https://qz.com/work/1514739/startup-leaders-say-age-bias-is-rampant-against-founders-as-young-as-36/
======
oldmancoyote
Being 72, I'd never even consider looking for work in tech in spite of being
very good at programing. While I have no experience in the current tech market
to base my opinion on, I am sufficiently intimidated by the perception of
agism that my potential contributions will be lost. Trying to change a tech
company's age profile will be harder than just becoming receptive to
applicants if applicants do not apply.

